# 16 GB RAM - Ryzen 7 1700X - Dual Rank gesucht



## dastano1 (28. Juni 2017)

Grüße euch,

in meinem anderen Thread haben wir jetzt einige Teile für mein Ryzen System zusammengestellt. Auch mit RAM

Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 Speicherkit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Jedoch scheint dieser ja kein Dual Rank zu sein. Daher die Frage ob es eventuell eine alternative gibt? Da Dual Rank ja teilweiße 10% mehr Leistung bringt in Spielen laut Benchmarks.

Mainboard ist ein ASUS PRIME X370-PRO, AMD X370 Mainboard - Sockel AM4 mit bis zu 3.200 (O.C.) / 3000 (O.C.)


----------



## wtfNow (28. Juni 2017)

Ballistix Tactical 16GB Kit DDR4 3000 MT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ob der kompatibel ist, ist aber wieder eine andere Frage...


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

Habe diese Corsair Vengeance LPX Arbeitsspeicher verbaut und es sind Dual Rank.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dastano1 (28. Juni 2017)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Ballistix Tactical 16GB Kit DDR4 3000 MT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Ob der kompatibel ist, ist aber wieder eine andere Frage...




Der würde laut test auf 2933 laufen ist doch auch schon "gut" oder?


----------



## 4B11T (28. Juni 2017)

Ich hab auch den Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz 2x 16GB und es ist Dualrank. Läuft mit max 2933MHz
Aber: SK-Hynix, mit Smasung B-Die kommst halt viel höher was den Takt angeht. Daher nach Möglichkeit G-Skill 3200 oder höher CL14 Module nehmen. Unbedingt auf das CL14 achten, nur dann ist B-Die verbaut (CL15 teilw. aber unsicher)


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juni 2017)

Laut mehreren Berichten hier im Forum soll der verlinkte Vengeance Dual Ranked sein, so wie auch IICARUS schreibt.


----------



## dastano1 (28. Juni 2017)

Danke Leute!

Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Speicherkit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Der 3200er der auch Dual Rank sein soll läuft unter folgenden Stufen (getestet)

DDR4-2800 CL14 
DDR4-3066
DDR4-3333

Würde der sich mehr lohnen? Aufpreis is unwesentlich.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz 2x 16GB und es ist Dualrank. Läuft mit max 2933MHz


Liegt aber an der neuen AMD-Plattform, denn mit Intel läuft mein Speicher mit 3000 MHz.
Mit AM4 laufen viele Speicher noch nicht mit voller Geschwindigkeit, was sich aber mit neuen Bios Versionen noch ändern kann. Wenn andere Speicher bekannt sind die schneller auf AMD laufen können ist es natürlich vorzuziehen.

EDIT: Würde auch passen, könntest daher auch nehmen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juni 2017)

Wenn der Aufpreis gerin ist, nimm ihn einfach.


----------



## dastano1 (28. Juni 2017)

Super danke Leute 

Die deutschen Communities sind echt noch Top!

PS: Wie bekommt man so ein RAM dann zum laufen eigentlich? Kenne bisher ja nur CPU Overclocking, da das ja 3200er RAM ist spricht man ja da auch von Overclocking, sprich der RAM brauch dann auch mehr Spannung?


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

Wie es jetzt mit AMD ist kenne ich nicht, bei mir muss ich nur aufs XMP-Profil umstellen und es wird alles automatisch angenommen.
Die Speicher können bis 1,350v betrieben werden, kannst es daher falls nicht automatisch angenommen auch manuell einstellen.

Aber manuell wirst du zumindest den Takt selbst bestimmen können.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juni 2017)

Einfach ins BIOS gehen und das XMP-Profil laden. Dann sollte eigentlich sich alles von selbst einstellen.
Falls das nicht geht, frag nochmal nach.

Dazu sollte aber das neuste BIOS drauf sein, sonst kann es tatächlich zu Fehlern kommen.


----------



## SteMeX (28. Juni 2017)

Ich habe den 3200er von Corsair. Meiner ist kein Dualrank.


----------



## dastano1 (28. Juni 2017)

Ja wenn meiner kein Dual Rank ist geht er einfach wieder zurück.


----------



## 4B11T (28. Juni 2017)

SteMeX schrieb:


> Ich habe den 3200er von Corsair. Meiner ist kein Dualrank.



8 oder 16GB Module?


----------



## SteMeX (28. Juni 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> 8 oder 16GB Module?



Ich habe 2x8 GB. Also die die weiter oben verlinkt waren.

2x16 GB dürften ja sehr häufig / fast immer Dual Rank sein oder?


----------



## dastano1 (28. Juni 2017)

2x 8 GB Modul und laut Amazon wohl nur noch Single Rank (Kommentar)

Hat sonst noch jemand ne alternative wo Dual Rank sicher ist? Dann bestell ich mir sicherheitshalber noch ein RAM nicht das ich morgen ohne RAM da stehe :X


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

Das kann nicht sein, ab 8GB pro Speicher Riegel im Set sind es Dual Rank.
Einfach mal Aida64 auslesen lassen, wird darin mit angezeigt.

Außerdem sieht man es auch mittels Thaiphoon Burner wenn 2Rx8 mit gelistet wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie das ganze mittels  Thaiphoon Burner ausgelesen wird, wird hier gut beschrieben: [Sammelthread] HARDWARELUXX SPD Datenbank & DDR4 IC Liste



dastano1 schrieb:


> 2x 8 GB Modul und laut Amazon wohl nur noch Single Rank (Kommentar)


Kann zu diesen Speicher nichts konkretes sagen, da ich sie selbst nicht habe, kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen das die 3000MHz welche sind und die 3200MHz keine sein sollen.

EDIT: 

Habe mir mal die Liste im Luxx-Forum näher angesehen und dort wird der 16 GB Kit mit 3200 MHz auch als Singel Rank gelistet.
Der 32 GB Kit jedoch wird wieder als Dual Rank gelistet. Kann daher vielleicht doch sein das dieser Kit nur Singel Rank ist.

Zumindest was dort gelistet wurde.


----------



## dastano1 (28. Juni 2017)

Meiner ist laut Amazon Artikel Nummer der Markierte:

Screenshot by Lightshot

Wird als Dual Kit geliefert.

Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Speicherkit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

Habe mir mal die Datei vom 32GB Kit mit 3200 MHz angesehen und der wird im Forum als Dual Rank gelistet, ist aber auch nur Singel Rank.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast aber bei meinem 3000er gesehen das es Dual Rank ist.
Sonst nimm den 3000er als Kit, denn ob jetzt 3000MHz oder 3200 MHz wirst du ehe nicht merken, wenn überhaupt nur gering messbar.
Oder nimm einen anderen wo du sicher bist.

EDIT: Wo siehst du im Amazon Angebot das die als Dual Rank verkauft werden?


----------



## SteMeX (28. Juni 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein, ab 8GB pro Speicher Riegel im Set sind es Dual Rank.
> Einfach mal Aida64 auslesen lassen, wird darin mit angezeigt.
> 
> Außerdem sieht man es auch mittels Thaiphoon Burner wenn 2Rx8 mit gelistet wird.
> ...



Ich habe meinen Speicher schon mal ausgelesen. Es ist Single Rank.

Edit: Anbei noch ein Screenshot. Ist zwar nicht meiner, aber es ist das gleiche RAM-Kit.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

Hat sich mittlerweile mit Hilfe der Liste aus dem Luxx Forum auch bestätigt.
Hattest Recht, echt komisch was die da machen... 3000 Mhz DS und 3200 MHz nur SS.

EDIT:

Die Liste dort ist aber gut, da dort Arbeitsspeicher ausgelesen wurden: [Sammelthread] HARDWARELUXX SPD Datenbank & DDR4 IC Liste
Die Dateien dir dort vom Test angeboten werden müssen aber mit dem Thaiphoon Burner geöffnet werden.

Steht darin zum Beispiel...

2Rx8 => DS
1Rx8 => SS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dastano1 (28. Juni 2017)

Hab 3000er und 3200er bestellt. mal sehen. Einen schick ich einfach zurück.


----------



## SteMeX (28. Juni 2017)

Da ist ja sogar das 32er Kit Single Rank. Aber sind ja glaub auch 4x8. Wobei ich eben mal die QVL meines Mainboards durchgeschaut habe. Da sind viele 2x16Kits als Single Rank drin.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

Stimmt, habe ich auch schon gesehen, wurde dort sogar fälschlicherweise als Dual Rank gelistet.


----------



## dastano1 (28. Juni 2017)

Sind den nun alle Single Rank? Also beide stornieren oder ist das jetzt glück?


----------



## SteMeX (28. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube das kann man vorher nicht sagen. 

Die Kits gibt es z.B. mit Samsung und Hynix Speicher. Das weißt du vorher auch nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

Meine 3000 MHz sind 100% Dual Rank, da ich meine mit dem Tool  Thaiphoon Burner bereits selbst ausgelesen haben und heute es nochmals mit aida64 ausgelesen habe, worin es auch wieder bestätigt wurde.



SteMeX schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kann man vorher nicht sagen. Die Kits gibt es mit Samsung und Hynix Speicher. Das weißt du vorher auch nicht.


Meine sind Hynix Speicher.
Aber stimmt, gibt es auch mit Samsung oder Micron Speicher.


----------



## SteMeX (28. Juni 2017)

Bestellen, testen und entscheiden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

Wie bereits geschrieben würde ich die 3000 MHz nehmen, mit dem AMD wirst du wahrscheinlich ehe nicht darüber kommen und ein großen Unterschied macht es am ende auch nicht.
Oder nimm die G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, sind auch DS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

Muss meine Aussage berichtigen, denn ich hatte es im Luxx-Forum gemeldet so das es nochmals geprüft wurde.
Das 32 GB Kit mit 3200 MHz ist ein DS, bin beim herunterladen der Datei eine Zeile verrutscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: [Sammelthread] HARDWARELUXX SPD Datenbank & DDR4 IC Liste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SteMeX (29. Juni 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Muss meine Aussage berichtigen, denn ich hatte es im Luxx-Forum gemeldet so das es nochmals geprüft wurde.
> Das 32 GB Kit mit 3200 MHz ist ein DS, bin beim herunterladen der Datei eine Zeile verrutscht.
> 
> 
> ...



Aber das müsste auch ein 4x8 Kit sein. Muss man halt wissen, ob man das möchte. Ich persönlich würde eher auf 2x16 gehen. Und dann muss man halt schauen, was man erwischt.

Gab es bei Vollbestückung aktuell nicht auch noch Schwierigkeiten bei Ryzen?


----------



## dastano1 (29. Juni 2017)

Beide sind da der 3200er ist 4.2.3 und hat auf beiden Seiten so schwarze Klötze also DS? MAINBOARD ist noch nicht da. Laut Forum ist das 32 GB Kit DS welches 4x meinen riegel benutzt der auch 4.23 ist


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2017)

Wie auch immer, bei dem Kit was dort gelistet ist handelt es sich um DS.
Das Problem ist das von den Speicher her alles wie Samsung, Hynix, Micron usw. verbaut sein kann und daher nicht sicher ist was man bei einem kauf erhalten sein wird.

Möchte noch diesen Zitat mit anfügen:


> Auch wenn es noch keinen entsprechenden Eintrag in der Liste gibt, ich habe auch schon SR/SS Exemplare von den CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 gesehen (Ver5.39).
> 
> Es gibt also auch für dieses Kit keine DS Garantie.


Quelle: [Sammelthread] HARDWARELUXX SPD Datenbank & DDR4 IC Liste - Seite 8

In meinem Fall habe ich da Glück da es ein DS ist.
Scheint ganz darauf ankommen was für ein Speicher am ende verbaut wurde.


----------



## dastano1 (29. Juni 2017)

JEDEC DIMM Label 
8GB 2Rx8 PC4-2133P-UB0-10 


Also Dual Rank richtig?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2017)

Richtig.


----------



## tobse2056 (29. Juni 2017)

dastano1 schrieb:


> Danke Leute!
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Speicherkit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> ...



nicht alle sind scheinbar dual rank . mein 3200er LPX 16gb Kit ist SIngle Rank
https://i.gyazo.com/b446e281b6f637fa2483b75065e3bcd9.png

edit : Merk grad was ich viel zu spät bin


----------



## tarnari (3. Juli 2017)

Bevor ihr aneinander vorbeiredet...
DS nicht gleich DR.
DS kann durchaus auch SR sein


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2017)

Mit DS ist "Double-Sided" gemeint, also beidseitig bestückt.
Bei SD ist nur eine Seite bestückt.

Und mit der dem Ausgabewert "2Rx8" wird eindeutig Dual Rank ausgegeben.
Ansonsten wird "1Rx8" ausgegeben.


----------



## Ramons01 (4. Juli 2017)

Da ihr über genau den RAM diskutiert, denn ich in einem anderen Thread schon erwähnt habe, möchte ich mich auch einklinken. 

Wieso ist ein 2x16er RAM gelistet mit 4000Mhz um nur 192€? Kann es sein, dass der sowieso nur mit 3200Mhz läuft? Aber wieso ist der mit 3200Mhz dann deutlich teurer?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Würde es sich lohnen den 4000er RAM zu kaufen, falls er Dual-Channel Kit ist und er sowieso mit 3200 Mhz läuft? (Möchte auf einen Ryzen 1700X upgraden)


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2017)

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kostet weniger.


----------



## Ramons01 (4. Juli 2017)

Danke, behalte ich für meine  Bestellung nächste Woche im Auge.


----------



## kaisper (14. November 2017)

Der Post ist schon ein wenig älter, habe falls jemand was sucht, könnte diese Info vielleicht den einen oder anderen noch weiter bringen. Ich habe 2 Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK8GX4M1A2400C14 im Abstand von ca 8 Monaten gekauft und habe gestern zu meinem Verwundern festgestellt, dass einer Single Ranked und der andere Dual Ranked ist. Also kann man ja scheinbar nicht mal davon ausgehen, dass die eigenen es sind, obwohl jemand anderes den Ram als Dual Rank hat.


----------



## IICARUS (14. November 2017)

Genau so ist es, da Hersteller an Chips je Produktionszeit alles mögliche verbauen.


----------



## Atomix (19. November 2017)

Wenn das bei den Corsair RAM Modulen reiner Zufall ist mit Dual. Welche RAM kann man dann in dieser Preisklasse vorbehaltlos empfehlen ?


----------



## IICARUS (19. November 2017)

Das wird bei andere Hersteller nicht anders aussehen.
Händler geben dazu auch keine Angaben weiter, da sie wahrscheinlich selbst nicht wissen ob ihre Original Verpackte Arbeitsspeicher Dual Rank sind.

Verwechseln sollte man hier Dual Rank nicht mit Dual Channel Betrieb.


----------



## Schori (20. November 2017)

Einfach in Geizhals "Dual Rank" anklicken.
Ich kann die Ballistix Tactical Empfehlen, reingesteckt, gestartet und fertig.


----------

